

Solving the Schrödinger equation exactly - Xcelerate
http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/v493/n7432/full/nature11767.html

======
lutusp
Paywall and no proper abstract -- so, what's the point? Maybe this is the
submitter's not-so-subtle objection to expensive science publishing.

